# [Cerco Consiglio] WM

## koma

Questa è la lista dei wm

aewm   

enlightenment-cvs

ion-devel

pekwm

trswm

aewm++

evilwm

kahakai

plwm

vtwm

aewm++-goodies

fluxbox

larswm           

pwm          

waimea

afterstep       

flwm               

lwm              

qvwm         

windowlab

amiwm           

fvwm               

metacity         

ratpoison    

windowmaker

blackbox

gnustep-env        

openbox          

sawfish      

wm2

ctwm            

golem              

oroborus         

selectwm     

xfce

e               

icewm              

oroborus-extras  

xpde

enlightenment

ion                

papuawm          

treewm

Ora: io h provato fluxbox ma ultimamente mi sta facendo girar ei cosiddetti troppe bug.

xfce lo conosco ma nn mi piace blackbox è TROPPO scarno voi cosa consigliate?

----------

## neon

kahakai

----------

## shev

Se proprio vuoi lasciare fluxbox (eresia   :Twisted Evil:  ) allora consiglio xfce: l'ho trovato molto carino e ne parlano un gran bene. Io se dovessi lasciare fluxbox passerei a xfce (o tornerei alla console  :Very Happy:  ).

O se proprio non vuoi nessuno dei due, allora non hai altra scelta: il venerabile windowmaker (khakhaikomesichiama mi ispira, se non fosse per le troppe k l'avrei già provato  :Laughing:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

windowmaker chiaramente

----------

## bld

Io uso fluxbox come tutte le persone serie  :Twisted Evil: 

pero sono rimasto impressionato con enlightenment da qualche screenshot. Pare che sia abbastanza impressionante come wm.

----------

## egolf

Io uso Fvwm,

molto scarno all' inizio (nel senso che mi ha fatto paura  :Shocked:  ), ma se parti da questo post con il file di configurazione di taviso in poco tempo tiri fuori un bel wm che fa "esattamente quello che vuoi tu". Va beh poi dipende da quanto tempo vuoi metterci.  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Io uso windowmaker e mi sono trovato veramente bene  :Smile: 

E' leggero e veloce. Da un anno che lo uso, non mi è andato in crash una sola volta    :Very Happy: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Non vedo perché non usare KDE. A me si avvia in appena quattro o cinque secondi, non crasha mai e ha tutto quello che serve.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Non vedo perché non usare KDE. A me si avvia in appena quattro o cinque secondi, non crasha mai e ha tutto quello che serve.

 

Anche io con kahakai ho tutto quello che mi serve: una shell.

----------

## hardskinone

 :Laughing: 

http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/581/

 :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   Non vedo perché non usare KDE. A me si avvia in appena quattro o cinque secondi, non crasha mai e ha tutto quello che serve. 
> 
> Anche io con kahakai ho tutto quello che mi serve: una shell.

 

Risposta seria.  :Wink: 

Cmq, koma, se vuoi solo un WM e non un DM, consiglio di provare Enlightenment (la stable. La CVS non ti compila il CORE, ovvero, non te ne fai niente).

In alternativa, OpenBox, FluxBox, Kahakai il cui sviluppo è più supportato.

----------

## Marculin

enlightenment non l'avevo mai sentito ma non sembra niente male....nessuno l'ha mai usato??

screenshot  :Wink:  http://enlightenment.org/pages/shots.html

----------

## Raffo

scusate la mia ignoranza(queste domande mi servono per imparare  :Razz:  ), ma visto che uso kde, come faccio ad istallare un altro wm e ad usarlo alternativamente a kde???

----------

## Marculin

lo installi e lo usi....se usi kdm al login puoi scegliere con cosa partire  :Wink: 

----------

## maiosyet

Io ho usato per un po' enlightenment...non guadrare gli scren del sito che fanno schifo   :Wink: 

All'inizio e' abbastanza carino, inoltre supporta un tipo di riduzione a icone simpatico..solo che dopo un po' a me stufa. 

Personalmente devo cominciare a smanettare con fvwm, ho visto delgli screen... :sbav:

Khakai era molto carino ma e' morto   :Sad: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> enlightenment non l'avevo mai sentito ma non sembra niente male....nessuno l'ha mai usato??

 

Heilà! Io lo uso e senza grandi pretese (intendo che non mi metto a cercare trasparenze in qualsiasi finestra) mi trovo bene e mi piace graficamente.

ciao nic

----------

## n3m0

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> enlightenment non l'avevo mai sentito ma non sembra niente male....nessuno l'ha mai usato??
> 
> screenshot  http://enlightenment.org/pages/shots.html

 

Si, io.

Quando ho iniziato con Linux qualcosa di piu' pesante di Enlightenment non ci girava sul mio PC, e quindi ho usato quello per taaaaaaaaaanto tempo  :Smile: 

Mi sono trovato bene.

Ci sono molti temi belli, molte Epplet (le sue applet), e con e16keyedit, e16menuedit, eConf si configura il tutto senza sbattere troppo, anche se i file di configurazione sono molto semplici.

Purtroppo lo sviluppo di E e' stato fermo per taaaaaaaaanto tempo!

Sembra che ora sia ripreso, e magari, un giorno o l'altro, riusciranno a tirar fuori E17 funzionante...

Per ora molte appz che mirano ad integrare E17 sono funzionanti, come Entrance (il display manager, alternativa a KDM e GDM per intenderci, e molto bello anche!), Entice, Evidence....

Cmq E16 c'e' nel portage ed e' funzionante...

----------

## primero.gentoo

Visto che ancora nessuno ha spezzato una lancia a suo favore io propongo ... OpenBox!!  :Smile: 

Ci sono arrivato dopo averne provati parecchi, come tutti i boxes e' scarno e non ti da nulla se non la gestione delle finestre e poche altre cosette. e' veloce e la configurazione e' molto semplice tramite file XML. In piu' ha un'ottima gestione dei Key-Bindings e Mouse GEstures.

Per quanto riguarda KahaKai ... l'ho provato e mi piaceva , ma a quanto ne so io e' un progetto morto e sepolto

direttamente dal sito:

```

Posted by mackstann on Thu Jun 3 2004

Kahakai's dead. This has been in the topic in #kahakai for a while now, but we were all too lazy to update the website. Sorry about that. ;) (damn, it's June already. Wow)

```

Ciauz

----------

## Benve

Guardate quìhttp://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=783647559405feaee1f019&m=screen

Quelle console trasparenti col bordo che sembra lo sfondo cosa sono?

E' KahaKai ?

----------

## Marculin

credo di si...non ho mai capito come han integrato tutte quelle cose nello sfondo....è bellino  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> E' KahaKai ?

 

Si' dove hai trovato quello screenshot?

----------

## Benve

navigando su www.lynucs.org

----------

## zUgLiO

Sto sbavando a guardare quel sito..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Guardate quìhttp://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=783647559405feaee1f019&m=screen
> 
> Quelle console trasparenti col bordo che sembra lo sfondo cosa sono?
> 
> 

 Me lo chiedo anche io...Certo che sono una figata...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Me lo chiedo anche io...Certo che sono una figata...

 

Usa karamba e penso che il tema l'abbia fatto lui.

----------

## Menkalinan

Dopo un annetto di Fluxbox ora voglio buttarmi su fvwm. Dai un'occhiata agli screenshots e vedi se ti piace.

http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Usa karamba e penso che il tema l'abbia fatto lui.

 

Uhm...secondo me invece usa zsh   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Uhm...secondo me invece usa zsh  

 

In che senso?

----------

## maiosyet

Beh, un tipo mi aveva fatto vedere uno screen in cui usava zsh e aveva ottenuto degli effetti molto simili a quelli ...se riesco a ritrovarli ti faccio vedere. Ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi pero'   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Uso windowmaker e sono molto contento così

Tuttavia passerei all'istante a qualsiasi wm che mi permettesse di usare trasparenze vere per i terminali

Kahakai ha solo il menù in trasparenza vero? E non è una vera trasparenza immagino, nel senso che penso si veda solo lo sfondo...

----------

## Benve

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Beh, un tipo mi aveva fatto vedere uno screen in cui usava zsh e aveva ottenuto degli effetti molto simili a quelli ...se riesco a ritrovarli ti faccio vedere. Ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi pero'  

 

Ma zsh è una shell, non ha niente a che vedre con l'aspetto grafico, quello che fai con zsh lo fai anche con bash.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Kahakai ha solo il menù in trasparenza vero? E non è una vera trasparenza immagino, nel senso che penso si veda solo lo sfondo...

 

E si ma questo non dipende dal wm. Finche' xorg o xfree non fanno loro la gestione della trasparenza vera te la scordi. Ci sono due progetti che fanno questo uno xdirctfb (qua un topic) e poi y-window ma mi pare che stia morendo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ma zsh è una shell, non ha niente a che vedre con l'aspetto grafico, quello che fai con zsh lo fai anche con bash.

 

A parte questo. Ma se vai su uno di quei screensho e leggi il software utilizzato leggi

```
    * XMMS : The best Winamp-like audio player for unix systems, featuring advanced playlist and lots of plugins

    * Gentoo Linux : A special flavor of Linux that can be automatically optimized and customized for just about any application or need.

    * XChat : Xchat is a graphical IRC client. It runs under the X Window System and uses the GTK+ toolkit.

    * Kahakai : A fork of the Waimea window manager, with the intent to create a language agnostic scriptable window manager.

    * unicode-rxvt

```

e l'unica cosa che mi salta all'occhi che potrebbe fare quella cosa e' karamba

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Ci sono due progetti che fanno questo uno xdirctfb (qua un topic) e poi y-window ma mi pare che stia morendo.

 

Anche X Server di freedesktop

----------

## koma

[ot]

Non so quanti di voi hanno notato dopo quanto mi sono arrivate le ultime risposte cmq vi volevo fare notare la data del primo post di qst topic...  *Quote:*   

> Mar Nov 25, 2003 11:16 pm

 

 :Mr. Green: 

[/ot]  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## egolf

 *koma wrote:*   

> [ot]
> 
> Non so quanti di voi hanno notato dopo quanto mi sono arrivate le ultime risposte cmq vi volevo fare notare la data del primo post di qst topic...  *Quote:*   Mar Nov 25, 2003 11:16 pm 
> 
> [/ot]   

 

Visto tutta la gente che ci ha scritto magari è stato un bene che non ho notato la data quando l' ho risvegliato  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Dunque, io uso xfce4 con soddisfazione e prima di xfce usavo fluxbox che ho lasciato per qualche motivo che ora nn ricordo ma so che mi faceva girare un po' le balle...

Altrimenti ti consiglierei waimea, che siamo ai livelli di fluxbox.

Kahakai e' nato da waimea ma non mi piace, rispetto a waimea e' un legno.

----------

## Sasdo

Beh io ti consiglierei waiamea, che voglio io dopo aver visto questo screen:

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=214413739240bd3544841a6&p=screen

non so che tema sia!!

e non so dove poterlo cercare!!!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io uso fvwm come window manager, e gnome 2.6 come ambiente.

e devo dire, con estrema soddisfazione.  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

Tuttora kde-powered... Ok, non sara' il massimo della velocita' ma e' efficiente e comodissimo... Ho provato fluxbox, e16, kahakai, waimea ma sono sempre tornato indietro. 

E secondo me il misterioso screenshot puo' essere:

-Uno sfondo con le linee bianche e tanti begli aterm trasparenti piazzati ad arte (a parte xmms magari)

-Un lavoro fatto con Gimp  :Smile: 

Dubito che una cosa del genere sarebbe passata inosservata... Se fosse vero sarebbe davvero strabiliante   :Shocked: 

----------

## kNemo

Un Wm Italiano...

SegusoLand

http://segusoland.sourceforge.net

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Sasdo

Mi aggancio a questo thread per non doverne creare uno deltutto simile...

... sto cercando un WindowManager che mi permetta di modificare i bordi delle finestre.

Per bordi intendo tutti e 4 non solo quello superiore o inferiore...

... me li sto spulciando uno a uno, ho trovato enlightenment che, chiedo perdono, proprio non mi piace. Oppure sawfish ma non riesco a capire come poterlo utilizzare (quando entro in una sessione con SawFish lo schermo è vuoto e cliccare non serve a niente....)

... some ideas?

gracias

il Sasdo

----------

## neon

Dato che avete ripescato il thread...

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Guardate quìhttp://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=783647559405feaee1f019&m=screen
> 
> Quelle console trasparenti col bordo che sembra lo sfondo cosa sono?

 

Sono console trasparenti con il bordo che è lo sfondo...

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Usa karamba e penso che il tema l'abbia fatto lui.

 

Karamba lo usa solo per il player, se noti ci sono anche una finestra di xchat ed una console. L'amico ha disegnato un wallpaper con delle specie di bordi per finestre e ci ha appiccicato finestre borderless trasparenti. Si può fare con quasi tutti i wm

Altra cosa...

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Kahakai ha solo il menù in trasparenza vero? E non è una vera trasparenza immagino, nel senso che penso si veda solo lo sfondo... 
> 
> E si ma questo non dipende dal wm. Finche' xorg o xfree non fanno loro la gestione della trasparenza vera te la scordi. Ci sono due progetti che fanno questo uno xdirctfb (qua un topic) e poi y-window ma mi pare che stia morendo.

 

Alcuni wm riescono comunque a creare trasparenze "vere" con xorg e xfree (fvwm)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Alcuni wm riescono comunque a creare trasparenze "vere" con xorg e xfree (fvwm)

 

Vero questo non l'avevo notato

----------

## Benve

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Benve wrote:*   Guardate quìhttp://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=783647559405feaee1f019&m=screen
> 
> Quelle console trasparenti col bordo che sembra lo sfondo cosa sono? 
> ...

 

Sicuro? Per quale motivo farlo?

Solo per farci scervellare a capire cosa è?

----------

## knefas

ah, per chi leggesse il 3d adesso in cerca di un WM...si parlava un gran bene di kahakai (a ragione, IMO) ma purtroppo ora e' morto.  :Smile:  http://kahakai.sourceforge.net/

----------

## randomaze

Per un discorso completo consiglierei di dare uno sguardo anche a quest'altro thread sui window manager.

Poi anche:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138019

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220121

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214720

In più ci sono anche thread sparsi che trattano di windowmaker e enlightment (vado a memoria).

Ci sono volontari disposti a sintetizzare e/o indicizzare un pò di informazioni che compaiono negli altri thread?

----------

## Dhaki

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sono volontari disposti a sintetizzare e/o indicizzare un pò di informazioni che compaiono negli altri thread?

 

Stai proponendo una faq definitiva stile questa? Si potrebbe anche fare.... sarebbe quasi ora   :Laughing:  . Magari possiamo definire una struttura base per la presentazione di ogni wm e ci si divide il lavoro tra gli utenti dei vari. Io sarei molto disponibile a fare quello per xfce   :Wink:  . Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se volete posso impegnarmi per windowmaker... chiaramente dipende tutto dal livello e dal tipo di presentazione che si vuole fare (uso windowmaker da diverso tempo ma non penso di essere in grado di scrivere un howto esaustivo stile pagina man   :Wink:  )

----------

## IlGab

Io uso enlightenment, semplice semplice senza troppa roba, leggero ed efficace: posta browser e tanti tanti xterm !!

O... dimenticavo ci sono i bellissimi Epplets

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> uso windowmaker da diverso tempo ma non penso di essere in grado di scrivere un howto esaustivo stile pagina man   )

 

Si può fare la "FAQ definitiva" nello stile porposto da Dhaki per iniziare... in maniera da ragruppare un poco di thread e di informazioni in un unico post.

Poi volendo fare qualcosa di più corposo (howto e tips per ogni wm, configurazioni, temi, ...) si può partire dal suddetto post per mettere tutto sul wiki  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Qualcosa del genere? 

WINDOWMAKER: Semplice, leggero e ben configurabile, Windowmaker è uno dei wm "storici" e si ispira a NeXTSTEP come aspetto.

Diversamente da altri wm "leggeri" possiede un semplice tool con cui configurare praticamente ogni aspetto del wm, cosa che lo rende estremamente comodo da utilizzare; è possibile addirittura impostare opzioni diverse (ogni opzione di lancio desiderabile) per ogni applicazione tramite comodi menù a tendina. Non prevede alcun tipo di icone sul desktop, tuttavia i comodi "dock" (pannelli laterali che assolvono tutte le funzioni di monitoraggio o lancio rapido delle applicazioni) consentono di sopperire alla mancanza di "barre delle applicazioni" per chi fosse affezionato a tali gadgets.

Esistono una quantità di temi per Windowmaker reperibili in rete e attraverso portage; la personalizzazione di tale wm può comunque essere effettuata sia tramite tool grafici, sia editando files di configurazione dalla sintassi particolarmente semplice.

L'impostazione degli sfondi (personalizzati) è l'unica cosa che ancora avviene tramite tool da linea di comando (wmsetbg) oppure tramite l'editing dei file di conf. Tale operazione non è complicata ma esiste comunque un tool grafico separato (wmakerconf), presente in portage, che consente di configurare anche gli sfondi e si affianca perfettamente al tool "ufficiale" (WPrefs) presente di default.

Lo sviluppo di windowmaker è abbastanza lento, tuttavia è un wm molto stabile e possiede praticamente tutte le "feature" (a partire dall'antialiasing dei font) che possiamo trovare in wm più recenti o più aggiornati. E' un'ottima scelta per chi necessita di un wm "light" ma comodo e pratico da usare.

Home page

Qualche tema e screenshot

Un mio tema (minimale)

La mia configurazione (molto minimale, senza dock e eye candy vari; da integrare con gkrellm   :Wink: 

Un mio screenshot

un filamto flash fatto da DVD

----------

## Dhaki

Per prima cosa complimenti per la velocità   :Wink:  .

Allora, io pensavo a qualcosa di ancora più strutturato. Magari tipo:

- Breve descrizione

- Homepage

- Versione stabile / di svliuppo

- Vantaggi

- Svantaggi

- Grado di difficoltà

- Screenshot!!

- Parere personale (anche se quasi inutile... é quasi scontato che a chi scrive piaccia il wm)

Insomma, qualcosa che dia molte info facili da "assimilare"   :Smile:  . Poi eventualmente si potrebbe aggiungere, come proposto da randomaze

- tips personali e non

- howto

- configurazioni

- temi

Eccetera eccetera. In ogni caso, non vi pare il caso di splittare verso un nuovo topic "amministrativo"?

----------

## Dhaki

Allora, ho letto tutti i 3d sull'argomento, e questi sono i tutti i wm citati:

 *Quote:*   

> fluxbox
> 
> xfce
> 
> windowmaker
> ...

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il mio era solo di esempio e scritto in velocità... prova a farne uno te così vediamo come viene ed eventualmente ci basiamo su quello per gli altri

----------

## randomaze

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Per prima cosa complimenti per la velocità   .
> 
> Allora, io pensavo a qualcosa di ancora più strutturato. Magari tipo:
> 
> - Breve descrizione
> ...

 

Beh in un riepilogo "da forum" va bene la descrizione rapida di Cazzantonio, magari come uniche aggiunte un link diretto alla homepage e a qualche screenshot... questo perché qualcosa di più dettagliato andrebbe anche mantenuto... come aggiornare le versioni stabili/di sviluppo e simili, e la cosa non é sempre fattibile (dato che editare un post é possibile solo per l'autore e per i moderatori).

Con il grado di dettaglio che suggerisci é un ottima cosa per il wiki, dove sarebbe più facilmente mantenibile.

EDIT: Io potrei vedere di mettere giù qualcosa "a la Cazzantonoio" nei prossimi giorni riguardo fluxbox e fvwm.... ci sono volontari per gli altri wm in lista?

----------

## =DvD=

Io stimo molto xfce 4.2 fluxbox e kde.

Ogniuno va contestualizzato. In un ufficio metterei kde, in un serverino fluxbox anche troppo =P

Suggerisco di usare quel programma che da una sessione vnc crea un filmato flash... mi pare sia vnc2swf ...

provo a fare un filmato e vedo cosa ne esce.

Penso che una animazione flash da meno di 1Mb sia più eloquente di tante tabelle  :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

siccome mi sono perso un pò di new tra i wm volevo sapere cos'era quello in questa shot già pubblicata da uno di voi... se è difficile da configurare.. considerando normale-medio la configurazione di fluxfox e se vedo bene che ha traparenze reali...

il shot è questo:

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=259646014096b5a94d491&m=screen

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No non sono trasparenze reali. Quella del menu lo permette fluxbox quella del terminale lo permette aterm/etrm

----------

## mouser

Non ti saprei dire rispetto a fluxbox, comunque quello e' fvwm2.... un'ottimo wm IMO, anche se credo sia un po' difficilotto da configurare.... io ci sto lavorando da qualche settimana, ma sono ancora moooooolto lontano da raggiungere un risultato come quello  :Laughing: 

In any case (select case), qualcuno sa se c'e' qualche toolettino automatico per configurarlo??? Ho provato quello base (mi sembra sia fvwm2-config), ma ti chiede al massimo quali extra caricare e se vuoi avere un desktop "uguale" a quello di Win95   :Confused: 

Thanxx

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: @fedeli. sei troppo veloce. comunque, quello mi sembra fvwm2, non fluxbox. E' possibile utilizzare il menu  di fluxbox sotto fvwm2?

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> siccome mi sono perso un pò di new tra i wm volevo sapere cos'era quello in questa shot già pubblicata da uno di voi... se è difficile da configurare.. considerando normale-medio la configurazione di fluxfox e se vedo bene che ha traparenze reali...
> 
> il shot è questo:
> 
> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=259646014096b5a94d491&m=screen

 

Fvwm

Parafrasando una definizione usata per emacs: "Fvwm é qualsiasi cosa tranne che un window manager", é probabilmente il più longevo dei wm Liberi nonché padre o ispiratore della totalità dei wm attualmente in circolazione.

Grazie al sistema a moduli e alla possibilità di un accurata configurazione esso può essere un wm leggerissimo o anche pesantissimo, a seconda dei risultati che l'utente vuole ottenere.

Home Page.

Configurazione di Taviso

Ricco Thread (in inglese)

Ricco Thread (in inglese) - parte 2

...adesso però devo lavorare, continuerò un'altro memento  :Razz: 

----------

## =DvD=

Guardate se qualcosa di questo tipo vi convince.

Se i moderatori credono io aprirei un nuovo post al riguardo. Possiamo fare dei video simili a questi che bene o male fanno vedere come è un wm senza doverlo installare, ovviamente il tutto corredato dalle info di cui parlavate sopra!

Il link è questo...  =D

www.ingennieri.it/gentoo/prova.html

Il video l'ho fatto al volo senza pensarci, ovviamente va pensato in modo che si vedano pregi e difetti di ogni wm...

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se volete posso impegnarmi per windowmaker... chiaramente dipende tutto dal livello e dal tipo di presentazione che si vuole fare (uso windowmaker da diverso tempo ma non penso di essere in grado di scrivere un howto esaustivo stile pagina man   )

 

Nel caso possiamo collaborare visto che anche io lo uso  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Se i moderatori credono io aprirei un nuovo post al riguardo. Possiamo fare dei video simili a questi che bene o male fanno vedere come è un wm senza doverlo installare, ovviamente il tutto corredato dalle info di cui parlavate sopra!

 

L'idea e' molto carina. Questo metodo si puo' anche usare per fare vedere come installare/configurare un kernel a manina

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'idea e' molto carina. Questo metodo si puo' anche usare per fare vedere come installare/configurare un kernel a manina

 

Vengono bene gli howto  :Smile: 

Quasi quasi faccio un howto su come fare quello =D

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Se i moderatori credono io aprirei un nuovo post al riguardo. Possiamo fare dei video simili a questi che bene o male fanno vedere come è un wm senza doverlo installare, ovviamente il tutto corredato dalle info di cui parlavate sopra!

 

Aprire un nuovo topic sui wm in generale al momento aumenterebbe l'entropia... secondo me é meglio se continuiamo qui a raccogliere materiale per poi aprire un topic "definitivo" dove si parli dei wm in generale (e poi, volendo, una serie di topic che parlino del singolo wm...).

per quanto riguarda le "demo" l'idea é simpatica, sebbene in generale a me non piacciano, solitamente le demo non mostrano quello che vorrei sapere/vedere (o lo fanno a fine filmato quando ho già bell'é chiuso il browser). Comunque non ho nulla in contrario  :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

quella cosa per gli how-to è una figata unica...

per quando riguarda le trasparenze secondo me sono reali il menu è semitrasparente perchè non c'è solo lo sfondo ma si intravede anche la console...

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> solitamente le demo non mostrano quello che vorrei sapere/vedere (o lo fanno a fine filmato quando ho già bell'é chiuso il browser). Comunque non ho nulla in contrario 

 

Beh per farlo ci vuole un po' di tempo, quindi se giudicate che non servano ditelo subito  :Wink: 

Ovviamente è solo un informazione aggiuntiva, non sostitutiva, a tutto il resto a cui avete accennato più sopra.

Nel frattempo ne ho fatto uno di xfce4 (l'ultimo).

Anche questo è solo una prova!

www.ingennieri.it/gentoo/prova2.html

 *Quote:*   

> per quando riguarda le trasparenze secondo me sono reali il menu è semitrasparente perchè non c'è solo lo sfondo ma si intravede anche la console...

 

Penso anche io

----------

## Cazzantonio

Bene... continuiamo allora ad accumulare materiale sui wm e copiamo-incolliamo su un topic definitivo quando pensiamo di aver raggiunto un minimo di materiale necessario

Direi per ora di limitarsi ad una descrizione sommaria senza aggiungere demo e altre cosette, qualcuno vorrà anche sbattersi a fare la demo ma dubito riusciremo a creare qualcosa per tutti i wm...

Vediamo di definire uno schema di base per la descrizione e basiamoci su quello... moderatori: proponeteci uno schema! (fare per votazione mi sembra complicato   :Wink:  )

----------

## =DvD=

Ma la home dei vari wm non basta allora?

----------

## Dhaki

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il mio era solo di esempio e scritto in velocità... prova a farne uno te così vediamo come viene ed eventualmente ci basiamo su quello per gli altri

 

Ovviamente la mia non era una critica   :Wink:  .

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con il grado di dettaglio che suggerisci é un ottima cosa per il wiki, dove sarebbe più facilmente mantenibile.

 

In effetti io stavo già pensando alla versione wiki, solo che é vero, non l'ho detto...

Cmq anche per la versione da forum vedrei qualcosa di piu del solo link alla homepage, naturalmente IMHO. Per intenderci, come già detto delle descrizioni come quelle di Cazzantonio e randomaze vanno piu che bene per dare un idea, se poi sono correlate da flash come proposto da =DvD= allora é cosa buona e giusta.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> EDIT: Io potrei vedere di mettere giù qualcosa "a la Cazzantonoio" nei prossimi giorni riguardo fluxbox e fvwm.... ci sono volontari per gli altri wm in lista?

 

Io sto facendo nel frattempo quello su xfce4 (la versione 4.2 beta).

----------

## =DvD=

Io penso che per fare una relazione di questo genere serve almeno una persona che li abbia usati tutti, non provati, usati proprio, altrimenti come si puo fare paragoni reali?

Mi spiego meglio: uno puo essere entusiasta della snellezza di xfce, e ignorare che fluxbox è piu snello ancora... (è solo un esempio)

----------

## Dhaki

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io penso che per fare una relazione di questo genere serve almeno una persona che li abbia usati tutti, non provati, usati proprio, altrimenti come si puo fare paragoni reali?
> 
> Mi spiego meglio: uno puo essere entusiasta della snellezza di xfce, e ignorare che fluxbox è piu snello ancora... (è solo un esempio)

 

Hai ragione... Una soluzione sarebbe chiedere di farlo piu oggettivo possibile... ma in ogni caso i paragoni non sarebbero buoni. Però... a provarli (ovvero usarli veramente almeno per 2-3 giorni) ci vorrebbe un po di tempo... soprattutto per scoprire tutte le caratteristiche piu estreme, tutte le personalizzazioni possibili. Cose tipo fvwm, non penso che senza personalizzare vengano viste come buone.

----------

## Cazzantonio

speriamo nel buon senso delle persone...

Magari cerchiamo di fare una descrizione del wm comparandolo eventualmente solo con altri wm già provati.... se uno usa da anni kde e non ha mai provato nessun altro wm deve astenersi dal fare paragoni (e magari anche dallo scrivere la descrizione... avrebbe poco senso)

Tutto questo chiaramente è lasciato al buon senso della gente...

Magari iniziamo a scriverne qualcuno, possibilmente aggiungendo documentazione come ha fatto randomaze   :Wink:  (se esiste)

Io continuo editando il mio post su windowmaker, ma se qualcuno vuole contribuire mi contatti via pm che se ne fa una bozza decente e si pubblica su questo topic in versione definitiva

----------

## gutter

Posto la recensione su windowmaker scritta da Cazzantonio e modificata (di pochissimo da me)

Si accettano critiche e commenti  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nome: WindowMaker 
> 
> ----
> ...

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi sorge un dubbio... non è che siamo rimasti solo io e gutter a fare queste presentazioni dei wm?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

io vi prometto xfce4.2 ma ora sono a meno 3gg dall'esame!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi sorge un dubbio... non è che siamo rimasti solo io e gutter a fare queste presentazioni dei wm?   

 

No, ci sarei anche io... appena trovo il tempo perché mi sono sovraccaricato  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

@randomaze: tu che WM recensisci?

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @randomaze: tu che WM recensisci?

 

Io volevo scrivere la presentazione di Fluxbox e Fvwm.... certo se ci sono volontari che vogliono fare al posto mio non mi offendo  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io volevo scrivere la presentazione di Fluxbox e Fvwm.... certo se ci sono volontari che vogliono fare al posto mio non mi offendo 

 

Mai usati quindi mi astengo   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non c'è nessuno che usa gnome e kde a cui vada di fare una recensione?

Io li ho usati per un periodo, ma non li conosco benissimo, al massimo posso dare una mano   :Smile: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io stimo molto xfce 4.2 fluxbox e kde.
> 
> Ogniuno va contestualizzato. In un ufficio metterei kde, in un serverino fluxbox anche troppo =P
> 
> Suggerisco di usare quel programma che da una sessione vnc crea un filmato flash... mi pare sia vnc2swf ...
> ...

 

quoto!

magari i filmatini da integrare con le varie info, e mettere tutto sul wiki di gentoo-italia ^_^

purtroppo la mia voglia di customizzare fluxbox non e' moltissima, quindi diciamoc he la mia installazione e' standard. se comunque va bene lo stesso un fillmatino lo faccio volentieri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> purtroppo la mia voglia di customizzare fluxbox non e' moltissima, quindi diciamoc he la mia installazione e' standard. se comunque va bene lo stesso un fillmatino lo faccio volentieri 

 

Si penso che vada bene  :Smile: 

Tanto serve solo per farsi un'idea.

----------

## Cazzantonio

meglio se standard! è inutile fare un filamto se hai una configurazione personalizzatissima... conta che la presentazione seve a gente che non ha mai visto tale wm   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> meglio se standard! è inutile fare un filamto se hai una configurazione personalizzatissima... conta che la presentazione seve a gente che non ha mai visto tale wm  

 

Sono d'accordo con te  :Wink:  Se presentiamo grafiche mozzafiato la gente potrebbe essere solo affascinata da ciò. Quindi è meglio presentare filmati di WM il più standard possibili.

----------

## iDreamer

non sono d'accordo.. si dovrebbe far vedere il max delle potenzilità di un software e nel caso di un wm la possibilità di personalizzarlo..

prendete gnome appena lo si carica fa schifo ma poi personalizzato e una meraviglia per gli occhi..

----------

## gutter

@iDreamer: non sono d'accordo e ti spiego perchè:

IMVHO se tu sei un maghetto della grafica ed io una chiavica la tua configurazione apparirà migliore della mia anche se ad esempio il WM che uso io è nettamente superiore al tuo; proprio per questo motivo si perderebbe di obiettività. Quindi io credo sia meglio creare delle animazioni dei WM nelle condizioni di default cioè subito dopo l'installazione.

----------

## Cazzantonio

oppure fai un fimalto dove fai vedere come configuri ben bene il tuo wm...   :Wink:  (però devi partire da zero...)

----------

## iDreamer

ok..io faccio il filmato su gnome e se volete anche kde però mi dovete dare tepo almeno 1 settimana.. perchè sono pieno di cose da fare prima tra tutte uscire con l'ezine di cui sono direttore..

----------

## =DvD=

Facciamo il filmato appena installato, e poi si linka tipo: configurazione proposta da =DvD=, quella di tizio, quella di caio, con magari anche le istruzioni per arrivare a cio che è a video...

Postare una cosa mozzafiato, senza poi dire come si fa ad averla equivale a non postare nulla.

----------

## gutter

@DvD: concordo possiamo fare un video personalizzato ed uno di default.

----------

## iDreamer

raga siccome qui si vogliono fare le cose in grande si può fare così..

una serie di guide su come sono i desktop funzionalità.

un'altra serie di how-to invece su come personalizzarli..

e tutte e due sono ricollegabile al progetto di dvd su i video how-to in cui sto dando una mano anche io..

che ne pensate? se vi va bene accellero lo sviluppo del siticello...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

per kde magari qualcosa lo scrivo io...

p.s. kde rulez ovviamente  :Razz: 

edit: detto fatto  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nome: KDE
> 
> -----
> ...

 

se vi sembra vada aggiunto/corretto qualcosa fatemi sapere  :Wink:  cieu

edit: aggiunto  *Quote:*   

> Un altro problema legato a KDE (ma in verità alla maggior parte delle applicazioni QTbased) è la più che consistente durata dei tempi di compilazione: per farvi un esempio, sul mio Athlon64 3200+ con 1024mb di ram la durata della compilazione è di qualche ora... Quindi vi suggerisco di fare una compilazione notturna .

 

aggiunto il link [3] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104562

----------

## =DvD=

Per kde: penso che giusto quello che dici: chi viene da windows puo trovarlo comodo come testa di ponte per entrare nel mondo linux, comodo per chi ha pc recenti, al limite della rabbia per chi ha pc lenti  :Wink: 

Per i filmati: io direi uno di default, e poi vari personalizzati, non uno solo!

----------

## =DvD=

Facciamo varie scale di valutazione, magari su una retta, per qualità dei wm che sono ogettive; per esempio si puo fare la scala "pesantezza" dove da una parte sta kde  :Wink:  e in quella opposta (cosa? *box? ah no, nella scala opposta ci sta twm, quello che c'è di default con xorg, lol!) quindi:

pesantezza:

twm===fluxbox===xfce====wmaker==========gnome====kde

facilità di configurazione: (e qui vanno visti... per me per esempio xfce e wmaker son piu semplici da configurare che kde o gnome... perchè hanno meno cose e tutte raggruppate in un menù; il meno semplice è *box? non so, cmq è solo un esempio per chiarire cosa intendo:

Facilità di configurazione

fluxbox====gnome======xfce======wmaker

E poi via via altre, tipo: personalizzazione, windows user friendly e così via...

tralasciando cose soggettive tipo: bellezza comodità ecc ecc

Che ne dite? Poi si potrebbe fare uno script con degli scroller (o domande con risposta in 100esimi) che ti chiede: quanto lo vuoi pesante? quanto lo vuoi configurabile? ... ecc ecc fa i suoi conti e ritorna:

il tuo wm potrebbe essere [WM] oppure [WM].

In base a calcoli fatti su... poi lo vediamo!

----------

## Cazzantonio

@Tùrin_Mormegil

Mi piace molto la tua presentazione per KDE   :Very Happy: 

Ora ne abbiamo due, compreso windowmaker   :Wink: 

@DVD

Non so quanto sia pratico fare una scala comparativa di questo tipo... al massimo puoi fare categorie generiche tipo "wm leggeri", "medi" e "pesanti"... oppure "facili" "medi" e "dificili"...

pretendere di stabilire una scala comparativa esatta rischierebbe solo di portarci verso il flame   :Wink:  (visto che non troveremo mai un accordo)

Che ne dite se apriamo un altro post dove raccogliere le recensioni dei wm? Così tutti si mettono a scriverle li', inoltre quelle più complete vegono messe nel primo post (che vereà via via editato)

Per tale ragione sarebbe meglio se tale post venisse aperto da un moderatore... per mantenerlo melgio nel caso si dovesse aggiornare il primo post

Magari poi aggiungerlo ai post utilissimi potrebbe essere un'idea   :Wink:  (quando avremo un numero consistente di recensioni)

----------

## randomaze

Un pò di risposte sparse:

Tùrin_Mormegil, KDE sarebbe un Desktop Environment piuttosto che un wm (il wm relativo mi sembra sia kwm), inoltre sarebbe bene specificare che é un attimo lungo da compilare, prima che l'utente inesterto si trovi a compilare per qualche giorno a sua insaputa  :Wink: 

Cazzantonio, io suggerirei di continuare ancora un poco qui a mettere e commentare un poco le recensioni, poi quando abbiamo qualcosa di "quasi definitivo" si cambia thread.

=DVD=, fare una scala esatta di valori é un impresa, ci sono troppi parametri e molti sarebbero soggettivi e non ogettivi (e, btw, credo che windowmaker sia molto più leggero di xfce)

iDreamer, intanto partiamo dalle recensioni e dai filmati, poi si possono aprire thread (singoli) per ogni wm e fare pagine di howto (c'é un wiki che sembra fatto apposta  :Razz: )... ma meglio fare una cosa alla volta e bene piuttosto che iniziarne 10 e lascarle incompiute!

Io adesso posto le mie e modificherò questo post nei prossimi giorni (a meno che non si decida di cambiare thread, ovviamente  :Wink: 

fluxbox

Fluxbox é un WM leggero e piacevole a vedersi, il codice deriva da un fork di openbox cui sono state aggiunte numerose funzionalità come i tab nelle finestre (per poter ragruppare più finestre in una), la slit (per poter usare le dockapp di windowmaker), integrazione con KDE (parzialmente anche Gnome).

Molte opzioni di configurazione soo gestibili direttamente dai menu anche se talvolta é necessario andare a modificare manualmente i file. Ma anche questo risulta essere abbastanza semplice ed intuitivo. Esistono peraltro alcuni tool di terze parti (fluxconf) che facilitano queste modifiche senza ricorrere alla modifica manuale dei files.

Non pretende di essere molto di più di un file manager, per questo non offre molto di più oltre alla semplice gestione delle finestre, tuttavia abbinandolo con altre utility (idesk/fbDesk per le icone sul desktop, FbPager per switchare tra i desktop...) si riescono ad ottenere ottimi risultati anche volendo funzionalità "avanzate".

Home Page::Screenshot::Themes::Documentazione in Italiano

fvwm

Fvwm nasce come evoluzione del twm, l'esatto significato della nome risulta essere sconosciuto anche ai suoi stessi autori

( Vedi apposita FAQ). Fvwm si trova sui desktop degli utenti X da prima dello stesso Linux, questo da si che in rete si trovi tantissimo materiale e numerose "varianti sul tema" oltre ad esempi di configurazione più evoluti della schermata di default.

La sua caratteristica fondamentale é l'estrema configurabilità che gli consente di ottenere risultati impensabili per tutti gli altri windowmanager (come la mimiatura al posto dell'icona o la selezione dai menu del wm dei pacchetti da aggiornare con emerge....), tuttavia questa caratteristica lo penalizza anche, dal momento che che il linguaggio adottato nei files di configurazione risulta essere spesso troppo ostico per chi si avvicina a questo wm, a questo scopo sono nati siti come fvwm-themes che cercano di aiutare gli utenti.

Va notato anche che il wm di suo é molto leggero, ma poi potrebbe trasformarsi in un macigno a seconda della configurazione scelta!

Un buon punto di partenza per configurare fvwm é fvwm2rc di taviso.

Home Page::Screenshot::Themes::Thread #1 su gentoo.org (inglese)::Thread #2 su gentoo.org (inglese)

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Vorrei cambiare wm, fino ad ora ho usato KDE, quali andrebbero provati?

Qualcuno magari con la possibilità di mettere icone grandi, e una barra simil mac

PS. Ma la roba ai lati di questo screen e di wmaker o è esterna?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono i dockapps http://www.linuks.mine.nu/cgi-bin/da.sh

----------

## redview

ciao.

secondo me dovresti provare enlightenment: è un ottimo window manager (attendo la 0.17 nel portage!) che unisce la velocità tipica di wm come windowmaker o fluxbox alla grafica più curata (come kde) del wm stesso. ad esempio, imho, il windowmaker del tuo screenshot è bruttino: con enlightenment riesci facilmente ad avere un qualcosa di piacevole all'occhio. in sostanza englightenement è ottimo. imho.

se invece hai svoglia di smanettare un pò potresti provare fluxbox. personalizzabile al max (ci sono un sacco di post e la documentazione sul sito ufficiale è buona), leggerissimo, gestione delle dockapp di windowmaker, compatibilità con pkt kde (del tipo che ti mette l'iconcina di kopete nella barra in basso..) e tanta chicche. con alcuni pkt aggiuntivi puoi anche avere le icone sul desktop. è molto semplice e intuitivo da configurare.

divertiti! :Wink: 

byebye

----------

## gutter

@redview: sul paragone in termini di velocità tra wmaker ed E nutro molti dubbi  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @redview: sul paragone in termini di velocità tra wmaker ed E nutro molti dubbi 

 

quoto...comunque non ci sono altri millanta threads a riguardo?

----------

## gutter

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quoto...comunque non ci sono altri millanta threads a riguardo?

 

Fatto il merge del thread di AlbertoSSj per il motivo esplicitato da Josuke.

----------

## redview

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @redview: sul paragone in termini di velocità tra wmaker ed E nutro molti dubbi 

 

ho usato sia windowmaker che E e nn mi ricordo differenze di prestazioni. :Rolling Eyes:  boh..cmq nn credo che se ci siano effettivamente differenze, queste siano così evidenti e notevoli. o sbaglio?

----------

## gutter

Tutti i giochini grafici di E; e mi riferisco alla nebbia in dissolvenza o agli sfondi che variano o all'effetto del mare si pagano in termini di cicli di CPU. 

Ovviamente che l'aspetto sia accattivante non lo nego.

Poi ognuno è libero di farci quello che vuole con i cicli in idle  :Wink: 

----------

## redview

ma infatti io nn ho mai usato quele cose nel mio E! :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Una domanda. Io uso (con soddisfazione) gnome. Ma ho anche un certo gusto per la sperimentazione. Sono stato tentato più volte di provare enlightenment dr17, ma ho sempre rimandato attendendo che fosse inserito in portage. La mia domanda è essendo E17 un wm significa che in teoria potrei utilizzarlo con gnome al posto di metacity (che non è proprio il massimo) giusto? Mi chiedo ha senso fare una cosa del genere? E allegerirebbe o appesantirebbe il tutto? Esperienze?  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho installato giusto oggi xfce4, sia per curiosità e per togliere quel malloppone di gnome dal pc (lo usava solo mia madre che è stata convinta a cambiare wm)

Cavoli se è carino e fatto bene!

Io uso (quasi) da sempre windowmaker e non penso che cambierò (windowmaker fa tutto quello che mi serve e si avvia all'istante...) però....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Di sicuro, dal punto di vista estetico, xfce4 è il wm più carino che abbia visto... molto meglio di quei carrozzoni di kde e gnome che ti installano 50000 pacchetti e applicazioni varie che mai utilizzerò (certo che se a qualcuno piacciono niente in contrario  :Wink:  ). Se non avesse una barra (penso si possa togliere), se il menù a cascata avesse meno fronzoli (penso si possano eliminare) e se ci mettesse un decimo del tempo a caricare penso che passerei a xfce4  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non avesse una barra (penso si possa togliere), se il menù a cascata avesse meno fronzoli (penso si possano eliminare) e se ci mettesse un decimo del tempo a caricare penso che passerei a xfce4 

 

Tutti questi se implicano come conseguenza (dimostrabile scientificamente) che resterai fedele a windowmaker.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Tutti questi se implicano come conseguenza (dimostrabile scientificamente) che resterai fedele a windowmaker. 

 

Penso di si...  :Rolling Eyes:   ora che mi funziona nuovamente anche wmakerconf  :Wink: 

----------

## Occasus

ho sempre usato kde per mesi, fino alla 1° installazione di gentoo però andava lento.

in quest'installazione ho iniziato usando fluxbox, poi ho provato xfce4 e infine sono passato a gnome.

è una via di mezzo tra kde e xfce per la velocità, ma soprattutto è più bello e completo:wink:

----------

## oRDeX

io preferisco fluxbox.

Secondo me si adatta allo stile di gentoo (come anche windowmaker, xfce, ecc.) perchè lo installi è hai la linearità, poi sta a te riempirlo di ciò che più si adatta alle tue esigenze, a differenza di kde o gnome che ti forniscono un vero e proprio ambiente presfornato

----------

## mouser

Ho visto che questo 3d e', purtroppo per quelli come me a cui piace smanettare su argomenti/file di conf diversi, andato un po' morendo....

Ma per fortuna c'e' il vostro mouser che ravviva la situazione, presentando un wm che e' stato elencato nel primo post, ma di cui poi non si e' piu' sentito parlare..... larswm

Nome:  LARSWM

Descrizione:

larswm e' difficile, secondo la mia opinione, da definire... Molti (come gli autori) lo definiscono un wm, anche se, secondo me, si avvicina solo lontanamente alla concezione attuale di wm, o se vogliamo si occupa esattamente di quello di cui si deve occupare..... gestisce le finestre!

Il che' e' un po' strano, poiche' e' stato deciso di eliminare totalmente quasi ogni cosa che non abbia a che vedere con questa funzione: non si hanno barre del titolo, non si ha la possibilita' di minimizzare/massimizzare una finestra, non si puo' spostarla a piacimento sullo schermo... insomma, larswm si occupa di aprire la prima finestra occupando il massimo dell'altezza disponibile nell'interfaccia grafica e 3/4 della larghezza della stessa.

Nel momento in cui si andra' ad aprire un'altra finestra, allora quella nuova diventera' la pricipale, e quell'altra verra' posizionata nel quarto di schermo rimasto. Andando ad aprire tante finestre, queste rimarrando omogeneamente dispote sulla destra dello schermo.

Visto che, come si dice, un'immagine vale di piu' di mille parole, rimando agli screenshot.

Forse le uniche due cose che il wm mette a disposizione, oltre a questa gestione dello spazio, sono una minuscola barra posizionata in basso, che permette tramite il click di switchare tra 4 diversi workspace virtuali, e 2 menu, attivabili molto rapidamente sia con il click del tasto centrale o destro del mouse, che con combinazioni di tasti completamente configurabili.

Volendo ben guardare, comunque, questa gestione del menu' e' gestita da un programma esterno (ma legato comunque al wm) di nome 'larsmenu'... nel file di conf, larswm tiene conto semplicemente del comando assegnato alla pressione di quel pulsante, e quindi possibile associare l'esecuzione di un qualsiasi comando a questi pulsanti.

Una parola veloce sul file di conf del programma.... molto semplice da capire e personalizzare anche senza aver letto alcuna pagina di man!

E' possibile creare facilmente combinazioni di tasti che velocizzano tantissimo l'utilizzo del pc, rendendo inutile l'utilizzo del mouse e quindi il prezioso tempo perso per muovere le mani dalla tastiera al dispositivo di puntamento

Consiglio vivamente larswm a chi ha la pretesa (come, in parte, la ho io) di utilizzare solo ed unicamente la shell, senza che il wm dia a disposizione qualsiasi altra cosa! Inoltre penso che sia ottimo su sistemi datati, essendo in qualche modo piu' maneggevole di twm (che comunque reputo un ottimo wm considerando pesantezza/maneggevolezza/semplicita') ed essendo fatto per essere il piu' portabile possibile: il download e' di circa 30KB e la compilazione dura non piu' di una 50 di secondi.

Homepage

Screenshot base (appena installato)

http://mouser.altervista.org/larswm/conf/larswmrc file di conf base presente in /etc/X11/

ed ora qualche cosina simpatica da parte mia:

http://mouser.altervista.org/larswm/conf/my_larswmrc: questo e' il mio file di conf.... ho cambiato i menu ed ho aggiunto qualcosina di simpatico.... ecco una legenda:

[Alt+Invio] Visualizza il menu principale (si puo' premere il pulsante dx del mouse per fare la stessa cosa)

[Alt+Esc] Visualizza il menu di spegnimento; chiudere/riavviare il wm + chiudere/riavviare il pc. (tasto centrale del mouse)

[Ctrl+Invio] Screenshot veloce.

[Ctrl+Esc] Visualizza un terminale da 1 riga in centro allo schermo... comando veloce!!!

[Ctrl+Shift+Invio] Apre un xterm

[Alt+Shift+Invio] Apre un xterm come root (direttamente alla richiesta della password)

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

In pratica tutto quello che mi serve!!!!

Ed ecco qualche screenshot:

http://mouser.altervista.org/larswm/larswm_noterm.jpg: Come si presenta il desktop appena avviata l'interfaccia grafica!

http://mouser.altervista.org/larswm/larswm_1term.jpg: Ecco cosa succede se premo Ctrl+Shift+Invio  :Cool: 

http://mouser.altervista.org/larswm/larswm_moreterm.jpg: E questo e' il risultato dopo qualche comando lanciato e con qualche spippolamento.....

Enjoy  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: Credo che, continuando a minimizzare il mio pc in questo modo, arrivero' con il dovermi comprare un lettore di schede perforate  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

Sembra interessante ma:

 *mouser wrote:*   

> non si hanno barre del titolo, non si ha la possibilita' di minimizzare/massimizzare una finestra

 

mi sentirei troppo strano a guardare un firefox senza barra del titolo.... e mi richiederebbe una foruma mentale differente dato che io vivo con qualsiasi finestra massimizzata.

----------

## lavish

Ho provato prima wm2 (è in portage) un WM minimale sviluppato dallo stesso devel di Rosegarden. L'idea è quella di lasciare spazio solo all'usabilità (secondo lui) senza perdere tempo nella configurazione o in gingilli vari...

Sulla homepage si legge:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wm2 is a window manager for X. Using wm2, you can:
> 
> 	· 		move windows around the screen;
> ...

 

Notare come tutto questo sia dovuto ad una ricerca spirituale per scrivere il WM perfetto... sarà  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ecco qui uno screenshot => http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/images/personal/screenshots/wm2_screenshot.jpg

Ho anche inviato un bug per aggiungere la keyword amd64 all'ebuild, quindi fra poco sarà disponibile anche per i 64 bittisti  :Wink: 

Cya!

----------

## DiMar

 *redview wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   @redview: sul paragone in termini di velocità tra wmaker ed E nutro molti dubbi  
> 
> ho usato sia windowmaker che E e nn mi ricordo differenze di prestazioni. boh..cmq nn credo che se ci siano effettivamente differenze, queste siano così evidenti e notevoli. o sbaglio?

 

Ragazzi date un'occhiata a questo benchmark fresco fresco segnalato da OSNews!

Io non ho mai provato E17, ma sono un fedele utente di Fluxbox e mi sembra strano sia così poco reattivo!  :Confused: 

Che ne pensate?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Che ne pensate?

 

beh, in generale direi che potrebbe risultare un po' di parte, almeno a vedere la velocità che attribuiscono a E. in ogni caso "credendo" ai risultati, ovvero prendendoli per buoni, direi che la figura migliore, dopo ad E, logicamente la fa gnome. che in generale si trova sempre a circa metà classifica, e per un de battere le performance di alcuni wm non è male e sfaterebbe il mito del "piccolo è veloce". logicamente... non abbiamo altri confronti e quindi tutto quello che dice quella pagina potrebbe essere gonfiato per far fare bella figura ad E.

----------

## SilverXXX

Inanzitutto, chi parla male di E17 verrà preso a bastonate appena lo becco in giro  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, E17 (come detto più e più volte dagli stessi autori, ma la gente non capisce) è codice preso da CVS, quindi non è neanche in uno stadio beta da rilascio. Prendere che sia stabile o veloce a poco senso. Cmq lo è in entrambi, SE si tiene conte dello stadio di sviluppo a cui è (appena in cvs metteranno il supporto per le estensioni di xorg e per l'utlizzo di opengl per le operazioni grafiche, si avrà un bel salto).

Se serve, posso fare io la descrizione di E16 e E17.

Cmq, chi ha descritto kde (che uso e apprezzo) ha dimenticato di parlare della grande integrazione tra le varie componenti, e di alcune soluzioni tecniche che tutti gli altri si sognano.

ps. non so se si è capito ma apprezzo molto kde e E17  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Prendere che sia stabile o veloce a poco senso. 

 però è quello che dice quel benchmark. che è mooooolto più veloce di molti wm e per questo ho posto qualche obiezione sulla veridicità di suddetto benchmark. cmq l'ho provato e17 ed è veramente spettacolare, l'unica pecca che gli darei è il menù diviso per applicazioni kde gnome altre. non mi ricordo mai dove andare a beccare le cose.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ehm... scusate se mi intrometto... io sono una affezionato di Gnome... ma lo trovo un pò pesantuccio... eultimamente ho guardato in giro e ho visto il DM Mezzo che viene utilizzato su www.symphonuos.com che si basa su fvwm... mooooolto carino... e poi ho visto un attimo anche fluxbox... gosh il fatto del supporto ai tab è bellissimo...

Dunque allora la mia richiesta è questa se qualche d'uno ha qualche dritta... non ho problemi per bagnarmi le mani in codice e script...:

- Ecco voglio un vm che supporti sia KDE che Gnome (gtk e qt)

- Utilizzi le Tabs

- Ci sia possibilità di utilizzare icone sul desktop

- Sia leggero

- Personalizzabile con tutti i temi del caso

- Possibilmente visto che mi trovo benissimo con HAL si possano implementere scriptini per i device  :Very Happy: 

- Possa infilarci qualche desklet

eh eh eh le richieste sono un pò esose ma se qualche d'uno ha un consiglio io lo accetto benissimo!

P.S.

@ fedeli in questi giorni ti ho rotto un pò le scatole ma era per chiederti alcune delucidazini visto che utilizzavi fluxbox  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

@DranXXX: il link non funziona.

per il resto: credo che tabs ed icone a parte tutti i wm possano essere buoni. calcola che poi puoi aggiungere il tutto con rox, che cmq non è male.

----------

## Dr.Dran

ehm scusate tantissimo il link corretto è www.symphonyos.com  :Embarassed: 

Edit: Nessuno ha provato waimea? Sembra un bel ambiente... dove si può reperire documentazione?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> utilizzato su www.symphonuos.com che si basa su fvwm... mooooolto carino..

 dal loro sito:

Why use IceWM

quindi credo che sia un derivato da IceWM, dopo non so se IceWM è un derivato da fvwm. però....

dopo non saprei... da qualche screenshot è difficile capire come effettivamente si comporti un wm. in ogni caso a me la grafica pacioccosa non piace più di tanto, preferisco tratti piccoli e spigolosi. quindi non mi ispirano molto come screenshot  :Wink: 

waimea? l'ho messo su per dargli un occhiata ma non ho approfondito molto. cmq è molto nero  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Io ho scaricato l'ultima immagine del loro software è su una Knoppix e il loro ambiente si basa su fvwm, ho guardato + che altro questi screenshoot dove spiegano la gestione della loro interfaccia...

http://www.symphonyos.com/desktop.html

Comunque dove si può reperire documentazione su waimea? Ho guardato il sito ma niente di particolare, mi piacerebbe sapere le feature di questo wm se gestisce le tabs (linguette)...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> ho guardato + che altro questi screenshoot dove spiegano la gestione della loro interfaccia... 

 

se guardi sotto le immagini noterai che c'è scritto che software utilizzano. e c'è scritto IceWM. poi fai tu.

----------

## Dr.Dran

@Ic3M4n Thanx! eh eh eh

Faro esperimenti, Grazie mille intanto  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Comunque dove si può reperire documentazione su waimea? Ho guardato il sito ma niente di particolare, mi piacerebbe sapere le feature di questo wm se gestisce le tabs (linguette)... 

 

Non mi ricordo, anche perché é una feature alla quale non sono troppo interessato  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque per waimea la cosa migliore é provarlo, la versione "~x86" (0.5*) é graficamente molto piú avanzata delle 0.4 ma quando la ho provata si é rivalata abbastanza instabile.

Nel complesso comunque lo definirei come "un wm minimale con possibilitá grafiche interessanti". Peccato che il developer che se ne occupa sia stato preso da altri progetti (cairo) e ne abbia rallentato lo sviluppo, comunque mi sembra che avesse detto che lo avrebbe ripreso in mano prima possibile...

----------

